# Open source - project libre



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Has anyone any info on when / whether Project Libre Server version - aka PPMlibre - might be released ?
I've been watching this on the Project Libre site for ages, but there doesn't seem to be much update. Maybe I'm looking in the wrong place ... 
Really what I want is an enterprise version of Microsoft Project without the 4 figure price tag :whistling:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No date yet funding is the sticking point Central resource file | ProjectLibre


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Joeten.
I suppose I really ought to chuck in at least a tenner, or else keep my mouth closed 
Seriously though, less than US$500 donations to the whole project! That's just a day's wages for one person.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is the long and short of it though.


----------

